# Well I'm no Eric Clapton....



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

But I try! Hey with Jack Bruce and Ginger Baker backing you up, you can't help but play better. So I made a couple of mistakes that I fixate on, but this is fun! Look for more in the future.

http://youtube.com/results?search_query=chrose1201


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Chrose,

Out-Fricken-Ausome........


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Very nice, chrose! You and Kuan need to get together.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Smoooooth..... Thanks for the performance, Chrose!







:bounce:


----------



## salliem (Nov 3, 2006)

Very cool!:smoking:


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Ssssmokennnnnnn!!!!!!!!!:smoking: That was *itch'n man! Now how 'bout some Alex Leifson?


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

unbelievable man!
Kuan also plays?
I'm seein a little benefit for all the burned out chefs, small venue, MSG 
kitchen-aid:chef:


----------



## jayme (Sep 5, 2006)

Very cool Ch- can we all be your groupies?? LOL


----------

